# Generous rancher



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Went fishing and met up with local rancher who has let us hunt a particular pond in the past. Caught up on what's happening with each other. He just acquired a couple more sections. He mentioned having a teenage son who would like to learn how to hunt ducks and asked if we could take him some time. I told him the young man need only to show up for breakfast and we would work him in with the day's hunt. Open invite.
Rancher said "thanks.....and feel free to hunt any of my land."

Best part of this is we get to have another generation learn the joy of waterfowling.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Good story oldfireguy. There is hope that this American heritage will continue. I'll never meet that rancher, but tell him hello and God bless.

Edit: Keep that guys address oldfireguy. If we ever have one of those hay hauling programs to western North Dakota again this is the guy we want to have some. Not the guy who points to where he wants you to unload it with no tractor and goes back into the house. I have two guys on my list for hay if that happens again.


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

The kid will probably become a guide/outfitter and have to inform you that you will have to pay or that he is sorry that the land is all "booked up" on the dates you wanted to come.hahaha


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

tilley said:


> The kid will probably become a guide/outfitter and have to inform you that you will have to pay or that he is sorry that the land is all "booked up" on the dates you wanted to come.hahaha


I have had that happen already. I had this old farmer who was a friend. His kid never looked up from the TV cartoons even if I was in the house for a couple of hours. Later as he grew older he never looked up from his packman etc. His dad passed away and left him the farm when he was about 24 years old. No fooling when I stopped in the next year he asked "who are you again". I had only been hunting the farm for 20 years. I guess that's part of growing old.

Two fellows begged me half the summer to take them hunting once on that farm. I gave in. Next year they gave him two cases of beer and I was out. I chuckled to myself when his son run his three wheel Honda 90 up and down every shelterbelt on the farm. Hmmm that was a long time ago. I have fond memories of the old man.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

That's good stuff there Plainsman. So true though, that's the way the ball will bounce sometimes. Lick your wounds and move on I guess.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Guiding is so much work that most young people could not cut the mustard.


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

Have an almost identical story Plainsman...too funny.


----------

